# Horoscopes



## Frosty (Jul 16, 2010)

imagined said:


> This site really seems legit (Well, I DID get all my charts from there yesterday lol, so I'm biased now).
> 
> They offer a free sample which is actually useful - it's all your planets. The non-free chart has 30 pages of more info in it, though.


Oh cool, thanks! That was pretty simple. The chart looks pretty interesting. 

I remember doing this a looooooong time ago but forgot all about it. Hopefully not knowing the exact minute of birth time (I know the hour, just not the minute) doesn't make too much of a difference.


----------



## Frosty (Jul 16, 2010)

and LMAO off at your reason for editing the comment. Wish I could have clicked on it before you changed it. hahaha


----------



## Angel (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm a Taurus in Western astrology and a Rat in Chinese astrology. I think that the Rat fits a little more, especially the part about "anger issues" that was expanded upon in my book. 

It doesn't stop astrology as a whole from being total B.S. though.


----------



## imaginelovecreate (May 19, 2011)

Frosty said:


> Oh cool, thanks! That was pretty simple. The chart looks pretty interesting.
> 
> I remember doing this a looooooong time ago but forgot all about it. Hopefully not knowing the exact minute of birth time (I know the hour, just not the minute) doesn't make too much of a difference.


Minute makes a HUGE difference sometimes. Check our birth certificate and see the results again.

I am not sure whether it's 8.30 or 8am, but I checked both and they're the same, luckily.



Frosty said:


> and LMAO off at your reason for editing the comment. Wish I could have clicked on it before you changed it. hahaha


 I had remembered a different name in my head and just typed the site from memory. It turned out to be a religious almost-propaganda website LOL


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

Aquarius (!!)

You gotta watch out for those sunrise times too, the whole thing with your time of birth & ascendant is you have to treat the time of sunrise as 6:00 am


----------



## LinaLove (Jul 19, 2011)

I am a *Scorpio* and according the most descriptions I've read about them, I think it's pretty accurate. 

Determined and forceful
Emotional and intuitive
Powerful and passionate
Exciting and magnetic

Jealous and resentful
Compulsive and obsessive
Secretive and obstinate

*LIKES*
Truth
Hidden Causes
Being involved
Work That is Meaningful
Being Persuasive
*DISLIKES*
Being Given Only Surface data
Taken Advantage of
Demeaning Jobs
Shallow Relationships
Flattery and Flattering


----------



## CataclysmSolace (Mar 13, 2012)

*Signs of the Zodiac*
*By Athena Starwoman**Capricorn *








Your element: Earth
Your ruling planets: Saturn
Symbol: The Goat
Your stone: Garnet
Life Pursuit: To be proud of their achievements

Vibration: Poweful resilient energy

Capricorn Secret Desire: to be admired by their family and friends and the world at large 




*Description:*
The sign of the high roller, Capricorn is regarded as the zodiac’s top, but also quiet, life and business achievers. But, there are two very different types of Capricorns. 

The first is represented by the mountain goat, always climbing higher and higher; never content until reaching the top. The second is the garden goat, with little adventurous spirit or ambition-happy to remain within a small domain, refusing to budge unless it is pushed. Either type of Capricorn, however, is patient and persevering. They reach their goals because they know the longest journey commences with a single step and that the first step is always the most difficult. 

The one thing a Capricorn must always try to do is balance work with play; otherwise they can become too one-sided and work can replace true personal emotional fulfilment. Continually climbing the eternal mountain of success, Capricornians rise to the occasion when faced with a new task or deadline. Even if something comes to a grinding halt, their ambition to reach the ultimate keeps them moving forever onwards and upwards (prompted by the strict influence of ruling planet Saturn). Although conservative and cautious, Goats are willing to try unusual approaches on their road to success in business or in love. Romantically, they desire a permanent relationship with someone who'll give them the affection they crave (and often neglect to give themselves!) 

The rulership of Saturn - the planet representing responsibility, structure and hard work - ensures that Capricorns in their truest of expression, are ambitious, practical and superb organizers. Although many Capricorns are borderline workaholics, this doesn't necessarily make them dull or gloomy! They have an offbeat sense of humour, which seems to erupt at the most unexpected moments. Their motivating force in life is success, money, status, authority and - although many might not admit it - love. By nature Capricorns are cautious when entering a new love relationship, but once they feel 'safe' with their partner, the cool exterior melts away to reveal a sensitive and loyal heart beneath. As a friend, Capricorns can be relied upon to provide the strongest and most sympathetic pair of shoulders in the zodiac...


If you were born on the first or last day of a Sun sign, in astrological terms you were born on a cusp. If that's the case, you will probably benefit from reading your own Sun sign and the Sun sign that ends or begins right before or after your date of birth. For example, if your birth date is 22 December, your Sun sign is Capricorn, but you probably have some Sagittarian traits as well


----------



## Vox (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm a Leo, but the descriptions are almost _completely _​off for me. :laughing: If I had been been four days earlier, though, I would have been Cancer. Descriptions there are a bit more accurate from what I remember.



> *Leo *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the Chinese zodiac better, if only because the set of traits for Rats is more appealing (and accurate) to me. :tongue:

I never take these things seriously.


----------



## TaylorS (Jan 24, 2010)

MCRTS said:


> Taurus, ISFJ. I think both fit in really well.


Another Taurus ISFJ, here!


----------



## TaylorS (Jan 24, 2010)

imaginelovecreate said:


> This site really seems legit (Well, I DID get all my charts from there yesterday lol, so I'm biased now).
> 
> They offer a free sample which is actually useful - it's all your planets. The non-free chart has 30 pages of more info in it, though.


The description for my rising sign is BS!!!



> *Name: Taylor Selseth
> April 28 1986
> 6:45 PM Time Zone is CDT
> Fargo, ND
> ...


The only behavior of mine that would fit a Libra rising sign according to all astrology stuff I have read is my tendency to shy away from conflict. I also do not fit Venus in Gemini at all. The rest fit me fairly well.


----------



## pineapple_thorns (May 12, 2012)

Scorpio

It seemed _very _INFJish to me! I feel as though they stole info from INFJ sites, or INFJ sites/web pages stole info from them! roud:


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Taurus 


Your element: Earth


Your ruling planets: Venus


Symbol: The Bull


Your stone: Emerald


Life Pursuit: Emotional and financial security


Vibration: Determined energy


Taurus Secret Desire: To have a secure, happy and wealthy life/marriage.






Description:
Underneath their *cool, calm and collected exterior*, Taureans differ greatly from all the other signs of the zodiac. Taureans manage to discreetly stay apart from the crowd, even though they have a well-earned reputation for being socialisers. They will let others get close, but only so close as they want them. Some claim that trying to get your point across to a Taurean, should they not want to hear you, is rather similar to talking to the trees – they simply won't budge. And, there is *no such thing as an open-book Taurean.* Their *feelings, fears and desires often run far deeper than anyone around them would guess.* Like the butterfly that chooses to remain hidden in its cocoon until it is ready and prepared to emerge, so the true Taurean spirit remains hidden behind a veneer of day-to-day activities. That's why Taureans are sometimes regarded as snobby, withdrawn, boring, or even sulky. 


The truth is, when Taureans manage to operate very adequately on their own form of automatic pilot, they can switch off from the world around them very efficiently. And when they do switch off, they are actually gathering in their inner reserves to deal with the outside pressures. This sign is also very closely connected to 'feeling good'. Most Taureans like their creature comforts and hate change because it takes them out of their automatic pilot condition of separating themselves from the world around them. 


Because they hate to be put in jeopardy of any kind, this is the sign that *strives to create tomorrow in advance*, rather than leave it to fate. In love, Taureans are regarded as extremely sensual beings. An earth sign, they deal well with the personal, physical senses and consequently all the pleasures associated with what they can see, touch, smell and taste, add up to a special delight to them. Often nature and pet lovers, Taureans are closely associated with all things off the earth and nature.
Star Sign Compatibility


How compatible is your star sign with another star sign?
your fully- detailed astrology report no ordinary horoscope can provide.
If you were born on the first or last day of a Sun sign, in astrological terms you were born on a cusp. If that's the case, you will probably benefit from reading your own Sun sign and the Sun sign that ends or begins right before or after your date of birth. For example, if your birth date is 22 December, your Sun sign is Capricorn, but you probably have some Sagittarian traits as well

Other things I've read say that taureans are also highly intuitive. So I would say Taurus is either INFJ or ISxJ. Lmao~


----------



## CrabbyPaws (Mar 5, 2012)

I am cancer the crab. And in the chinese astrology (which I also find very accurate) I am a doggie. 

I feel the emotion, introversion, maternal-type care and moodiness of the crab definitely fits my INFP type, also the morals and loyalty of the dog fit the idealist in INFP's. 

However I have many friends who are saggitarians who are also INFP's and they're very emotional even though their horoscope suggests otherwise. Then again these people don't care about babies as much as I do hehe, but this is why I think that myers-briggs types are more accurate in some ways.


----------



## Holgrave (Oct 11, 2011)

*Pisces *
Your element: Water 
Your ruling planets: Neptune 
Symbol: The Fish 
Your stone: Bloodstone 
Life Pursuit: To avoid feeling alone and instead feel connected to others and the world at large

Vibration: Erratic Energy levels

Pisces Secret Desire: To live their dreams and turn fantasies into realities. 


*Description:*
Mysterious and alluring individuals, most Pisces are extremely talented, but even though they are gifted in many ways, they still manage to spend most of their lives battling "confusing" conditions. Pisces is the sign symbolised by the image of two fish. Their symbol depicts one fish heading upward, the other pulling downward. This mirrors how Pisceans are frequently torn between two pathways in life, or actually do live two very different existences at the same time. 

The number 2, is a very powerful number for them. This zodiac sign is acknowledged as being the Saint and the Sinner rolled into one; the trendsetter of fashion or art, the lost soul, the philosopher and the psychotic and the visionary. As a credit to them, considering their many vulnerable characteristics; Pisceans are incredibly adaptable and resilient. They are to be found leading the field in many diverse areas of life and many Pisces can be found represented amongst top business millionaires. On the other side of the coin, prisons, reform schools and all kinds of institutions statistically hold a high number of Pisceans too. 

The Piscean's inner quest to explore their "ivory tower" syndrome can lead them into some most unusual and unlikely living conditions. Of all the signs of the zodiac, Pisces are the ones who end up in the most muddles over the years of their lives. They fantasize about situations, people and particularly romance - and because they spend so much time in their own form of 'fantasy land' this can catch them short in other more worldly areas. Because of this inner world of fantasy, Pisces people seldom perceive whatever is going on around them in its true light. They see life instead as they want to see it, coloring their view of the world in hues and tones far removed from its true reflection. No wonder this is the sign of both miracles and disillusionment. If you are a Pisces, be warned your emotions are a weak spot. 

One thing that plays havoc with your life is romance. When things romantically are going well for you, you are on cloud nine. When romance turns sour you land in a heap. Pisces often need to take lots of holidays (or time off) to recover from life's many diverse pressures. You are the zodiac's most sensitive sign, so you need to take extra special care of yourself. Nobody can beat you up, as much as you can beat yourself up within your own mind. In your purest form you are psychic, visionary and a guiding light to all who know you. But, in your "out of tune" state, you become depressed, obsessive and confused. 

Lol. Yes, that sounds _exactly_ like an ISTJ. /sarcasm


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

Capricorn and Chinese Tiger: both seem to convey INFJ traits as well oddly matching pieces of personality quite well.

*The first is represented by the mountain goat, always climbing higher and higher; never content until reaching the top. *The second is the garden goat, with little adventurous spirit or ambition-happy to remain within a small domain, refusing to budge unless it is pushed. Either type of Capricorn, however, is patient and persevering. They reach their goals because they know the longest journey commences with a single step and that the first step is always the most difficult. 

The one thing a Capricorn must always* try to do is balance work with play; otherwise they can become too one-sided and work can replace true personal emotional fulfilment.* Continually climbing the eternal mountain of success, Capricornians rise to the occasion when faced with a new task or deadline. *Even if something comes to a grinding halt, their ambition to reach the ultimate keeps them moving forever onwards and upwards *(prompted by the strict influence of ruling planet Saturn). Although conservative and cautious, Goats are willing to try unusual approaches on their road to success in business or in love. *Romantically, they desire a permanent relationship with someone who'll give them the affection they crave (and often neglect to give themselves!) *

The rulership of Saturn - the planet representing responsibility, structure and hard work - ensures that Capricorns in their truest of expression, are ambitious, practical and superb organizers. Although many Capricorns are borderline workaholics, this doesn't necessarily make them dull or gloomy! They have an offbeat sense of humour, which seems to erupt at the most unexpected moments. T_heir motivating force in life is success, money, status, authority and - although many might not admit it - love _(pretty much disagree with this except the love part). By nature Capricorns are *cautious when entering a new love relationship, but once they feel 'safe' with their partner, the cool exterior melts away to reveal a sensitive and loyal heart beneath. As a friend, Capricorns can be relied upon to provide the strongest and most sympathetic pair of shoulders in the zodiac...*


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

@ *hotgirlinfl*
Although it seems less specific than your link, I did manage to find a free compatibility table that broadly defines the same relationship suitability: Star Sign Compatibility Chart - Instant Ratings


----------



## marybluesky (Apr 23, 2012)

I`m a libra girl. Most of it`s descriptions are accurate for me.


----------



## imaginelovecreate (May 19, 2011)

Never meant to be taken literally as it is, of course, a generalised piece of writing (you would pay for a personalised analysis). I find there is always some slight truth in the "untrue" things.

For example, a psychic picked up on a very bad relationship, a lot of screaming, a lot of pain, abuse, a trapped and tortured feeling. He mistakenly said it was my current boyfriend as it was very close to me. However, he had simply "misread" in a way. My ex of almost three years caused immense pain, was abusive, and made me feel stuck - I had broken up with him only 2 months before. The pain was still there.

Sometimes the words are wrong, but they turn out to be simply a misinterpretation of a deeper truth.




TaylorS said:


> The description for my rising sign is BS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The only behavior of mine that would fit a Libra rising sign according to all astrology stuff I have read is my tendency to shy away from conflict. I also do not fit Venus in Gemini at all. The rest fit me fairly well.


----------



## imaginelovecreate (May 19, 2011)

You are so much more than your sun-sign, just as you are not simply one of the letters on ISTJ. 




Holgrave said:


> *Pisces *
> Your element: Water
> Your ruling planets: Neptune
> Symbol: The Fish
> ...


----------



## Bare (Oct 8, 2011)

*Pisces *
Your element: Water
Your ruling planets: Neptune
Symbol: The Fish
Your stone: Bloodstone
Life Pursuit: To avoid feeling alone and instead feel connected to others and the world at large

Vibration: Erratic Energy levels

Pisces Secret Desire: To live their dreams and turn fantasies into realities.


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

Sign: I saw one of them crawl very close to my hand when I was sitting outside my tent in Northern Botswana and decided it was time to "go to bed" - thoroughly zipping my tent closed. 

As for Chinese sign - I could get into serious trouble telling people my age what they are... if I'm in a Muslim country.


----------



## PaulieM (Jul 14, 2012)

INTJ
Scorpio sun, Scorpio moon, Aries rising, and a bunch of other stuff.

I think that the MBTI personality and zodiac are not necessarily related.

The astrology crap in the newspaper isn't really astrology. Astrograph.com is a good, free resource to check out where you can have your chart done and learn more.

I can't really write or explain it all here, but I'll babble a little. My thoughts and ideas and feelings are difficult to put into the concrete structure of words.

I'm super analytical, sensitive and aware on a different level beyond the 5 senses and I have an insane amount of energy, determination and stamina. 
As a kid I could "see" people in a different, very confusing way. I discovered astrology and everything made sense. Once I learned more, I became very adept at knowing a person's sign. 8 times out of 10 I could figure it out. When I was wrong it was because I had figured out their rising sign, which dominated the sun sign. There are visual cues; facial characteristics, bodily characteristics, that each sign has as well as personality traits. The "vibe" of each sign isn't so easy for me to explain. Some people I can nail in seconds just by looking at them, others are a bit more complicated and take more time to analyze.

I just discover i am an INTJ last year. I wish I found out when I was younger. I live in my own hell so to speak. I have the heavy vibe of a Scorpio and people just know when I walk into a room, add that to the mindset that an INTJ holds. I can't hide. Almost every minute of life is intense, especially around people. The energies they give off are very confusing. At times, their words say one thing, but everything else about them says something different. Sometimes words are just sounds which is energy flowing out of their mouths. The same goes for their motions. Someone can just move their arm in a normal fashion and I can feel the wave coming off it. I often know what's going to happen, beyond my INTJ analysis of the situation. Nothing really ever shocks or surprises me. People are intimidated by me and I don't even do anything. 

I'll cut my ramblings short here. With all this craziness going on about me, I can function well and overcome the weirdness of life. It's a trip and a game at times, and others, it is a royal pain in my butt, getting in the way of simply living. I am a professional in several fields, some very social, some entirely solitary. My mind is a non-stop highway, seeing, feeling, analyzing, compiling, comparing. I don't really know what this all necessarily means except that being an INTJ doesn't satisfy all the complexities that I am. That's where I feel astrology finishes the puzzle. 
Don't get me started on numerology either! I'm an 11 with a life path of 11.

I leave the rest up for discussion and debate on this forum.


----------

